# A "minor" problem with udev

## MasterX

I decided to use udev on my notebook. I think I have followed all the steps that I found on this forum. I modified the /conf.d/rc file, I emerge udev, hotplug, I build in the kernel support for hotplug. But, something is not right.

When I boot I get the following message:

Mounting proc at /proc

Mounting sysfs at /sys

can't create lock file /etc/mtab~1164: Read only file system (use -n flag to override)

Mounting ramfs at /dev

Configuring system to use udev

Mounting devpts at /dev/pts

Activating swap

Remounting root filesystem read-only

Checking root filesystem

Failed to open the device '/dev/hda5': No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 250: rc_splash:command not found

Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

/dev/console: No such file or directory

And then it asks me to give the root password for maintenance

/dev/hda5 is the / partition

I have baselayout 1.9.4

What I am missing? Is something with the kernel, baselayout, or something else?

Thank you

----------

## MasterX

The solution was to change

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no" 

RC_DEVICES="udev" 

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" 

```

to 

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes" 

# RC_DEVICES="udev" 

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" 

```

Is it OK if I use the second? Does anybody know why I can not use the first?

----------

## genstef

I think you did not create the /dev/console node which is needed for pure udev bootup

See more information at:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## MasterX

 *genstef wrote:*   

> I think you did not create the /dev/console node which is needed for pure udev bootup
> 
> See more information at:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml#doc_chap3

 

I read this but I did not understand where I am suppose to execute these commands. Should I execute them when I am using the LiveCD or when I am in Gentoo?

----------

## genstef

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Should I execute them when I am using the LiveCD or when I am in Gentoo?

 

you can execute them wereever you want .. just make sure that your system will be changed ..

----------

## jpnag

Even if u only have read only aceess?  :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

no, make it read/write

mount -o remount,rw /

----------

## urcindalo

I don't get the "mounting ramfs at /dev" thing at boot, but I have also followed all the necessry steps (or so I think after having read a lot of guides) to get a working udev system. What can I do/try/check to solve it? I use the very lastest stable 2005.1 AMD64 Gentoo.

On the other hand, where is the boot log? I'd like to take a closer look at it and show it here to help people help me.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## ebichu

 *urcindalo wrote:*   

> On the other hand, where is the boot log? I'd like to take a closer look at it and show it here to help people help me.

 

You can install the app-admin/showconsole package to log console output during boot to /var/log/boot.msg.

----------

## urcindalo

 *ebichu wrote:*   

>  *urcindalo wrote:*   On the other hand, where is the boot log? I'd like to take a closer look at it and show it here to help people help me. 
> 
> You can install the app-admin/showconsole package to log console output during boot to /var/log/boot.msg.

 

Thanks for the info. I just emerged app-admin/showconsole.

Does it need any kind of configuration, or does it work "out of the emerging"   :Wink:  ?

----------

## ebichu

 *urcindalo wrote:*   

> Thanks for the info. I just emerged app-admin/showconsole.
> 
> Does it need any kind of configuration, or does it work "out of the emerging"   ?

 

You also need to enable it in /etc/conf.d/rc: RC_BOOTLOG="yes"

----------

